# An interesting letter



## jimmy (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.norml.org/pdf_files/whitehouse_fax.pdf

This is an open  letter sent by Scott Burns at the whitehouse. It contains some of the misguided reasons, obvious misconceptions, and not to mention down right lies which ultimately is whats keeping marijuana illegal today.


----------



## Alize (Jan 18, 2006)

That was a very interesting letter?? now is it really true that pot smokers are more prone to violence????


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2006)

no


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

That crap needs to be


----------



## The haze one (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow whut a crock of shit.......


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

The reason that the need to use misleading verbiage exists is the most facinating view of the "facts" contained in this letter.

This type of person believes that they have some sort of right to minipulate the English language so that it APPEARS that they are making a valid point.

For example; The line that said something about the percentage of prisoners that are in prison with possesion being the most serious of their crimes being low because "the nazis" are "helping them kick their habit". Give me a ******* break!

1. Tell me of an instance where someone is in prison for the conviction of multiple crimes where possesion of weed is the most serious of the offences. Let's see, that would have to be the repeat offender of stealing hubcaps, attempting to evade the police, and possesion. Yeah, lots of those happen. Where in the hell do these retards get their numbers? I'll tell ya where. From careful wording.

The buttwipes don't have a REAL argument, so they carefully craft their words to give an impression of a truth when in fact, even though they aren't technically lying, they haven't said a God-Damned thing!

The brainless ones suck up the bullshit and act like it's honey.

That entire letter is a series of weak, almost lies. Hey, when the intent is to defraud, their one-way laws say it's a crime. Their obvious attempt to defraud the public with this lame ass method of calculated verbiage is a crime just as well.

They should lock themselves up and give US the key!

Trip on that!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, this is my rant. I have been up for 24 hrs. can't sleep and feel like venting on this post.

Let's thank Nancy Reagan. "Just say no". It bread the most horrible concept of Judicial Law ever heard of. "the conspiracy law". Guilt by association, Some one with a greater crime serving less time for becoming a "witness". Witness my ass. A person like that will witness the second coming of christ walking beside elvis if it meant getting lesser time. It bread a hatred of all drugs, wether good or not (why is MJ classed worse than medical cocaine?
If it wasn't for Politics, Carter almost had some great headway for MJ. Then Nancy stepped in with the all drugs are equally bad crap. Since when do you see a pothead robbing someone for the next fix.

All "Just say No" bread was the old Nazi propaganda. Kids spying on there parents. Brother turning in brother to save his own ass. Closed blinds among the neighbors. Yet, they are still dragging this Medical MJ thing into the ground while their is a legitimate prblem facing this country like the 80'S crack days. Crystal Meth. Our gov't. doesn't even know where to start on that one. It is becoming a nation wide pandemic. Yet they are still fighting over something that has more uses than a tree. Medicinal, Manufacturing, hell there is a website that manufactures hemp in leiu of medium density fiberboard (MDF). 

Anyone notice our prison population is higher than ever. What does our gov't want. All of us to be slaves, imprisoned in a life of servitude to support our almighty gov't? To be ruled by a militaristic "martial Law" kind of leadership. Search and seizure without probable cause, Right to bear arms taken away. All of our rights are being taken away peice by peice. so small that it can be barely noticed. until one day????

Damn, maybe I shoulnd't have fell off the wagon today. sorry. bad half buzzed rant. but I will leave it and get the comments that are coming to me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> A person like that will witness the second coming of christ walking beside elvis if it meant getting lesser time.


 
On a pink horse with a herd of unicorns.

Damn man, the machine needs the sleep. They make drugs for that. I have drugs for that.

Hey man, Nancy Fuckin Reagan always looked like a ***** with a stick stuck up her ass. The impression was re-enforced by her own actions.

The only damn thing Ronnie was good for was holdin the damn milk shake.

Here Ronnie, do somethin useful...

I never liked those people much.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Damn man, the machine needs the sleep. They make drugs for that. I have drugs for that.


 
Now you know why I fell off the wagon, the doc and his natural sleep. No sleep aids, just need to get rest. Well you dumb quack of a doc. Thats my problem dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Here Ronnie, do somethin useful...


 
He gave us the Bush's remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clinton was in there some where, but remember he was the guy that cut the salaries of the guys guarding the inmates?????? But he had a valid excuse. she must have given some great head to cause that much of a nationwide distraction. LOL I could see it now. "monica does washigton" starring Jenna Jameson. Now that is something I would watch


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Now you know why I fell off the wagon, the doc and his natural sleep. No sleep aids, just need to get rest. Well you dumb quack of a doc. Thats my problem dude.


Hey man, screw the doc. Sleep is sleep, as long as it's real sleep. This isn't new science. If you take the proper amount of sleep aid for your body weight and condition, you'll sleep your ass off. I'll tell ya the one that worked the best for me; "Clonazepam". The shit's addictive, but if used properly, and NOT abused, it will get you on track.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> "Clonazepam". The shit's addictive, but if used properly, and NOT abused, it will get you on track.


 
Been around the block with sleep aids. I suffer from insomnia or the complete opposite. deep sleep w/ night terror and sleep walking that freaks my old lady out. but drinkin a few and smoking a j or two will put me out eventually. no worries, been this way since I was 6. but this was off-topic, so back to the evil gov't and faxes that have a weird looking letter head.  take a good look at the white house at the top. It may be lack of sleep, but something doesn't look right about it.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Been around the block with sleep aids. I suffer from insomnia or the complete opposite. deep sleep w/ night terror and sleep walking that freaks my old lady out. but drinkin a few and smoking a j or two will put me out eventually. no worries, been this way since I was 6. but this was off-topic, so back to the evil gov't and faxes that have a weird looking letter head.  take a good look at the white house at the top. It may be lack of sleep, but something doesn't look right about it.



Rozerem(tm)...newest sleep aid on the market, not addictive, no headaches from use...i havent heard or read any cases on abuse. its too good of a sleep aid to waste it for recreational use imho.


----------

